# Can you help us sex our Vents?



## MandysMaze (Oct 16, 2010)

Frog 1:
Frog 1 Vent pictures by ajeaston - Photobucket


Frog 2:
Frog 2 pictures by ajeaston - Photobucket




 Thank you!!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

frog 1








































frog 2








































sorry im no good with sexing thumbs. thought i might make if easier for people to see without having to open the link


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

How old are the frogs? They appear to me to be two males.


----------



## MandysMaze (Oct 16, 2010)

We believe they are adults, just got them today.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2012)

They look like they are two males to me also


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

If you had a female you would see a "pear" shape to her body.


----------



## MandysMaze (Oct 16, 2010)

That was our thinking as well, thank you for your help!!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

If they are adults, I would say 2 males as well.


----------

